# Wood Duck boxes...  Any advice??



## Gobble Chaser (Nov 30, 2007)

Just thought it would be nice to give a little back to the wildlife i love to hunt..  anyone have any advice on putting out some duck boxes..  I have found some good plans, but not too sure on what to use for nesting materials. how many boxes should i put out on an average sized pond?


----------



## CAL (Dec 1, 2007)

Don't know what to tell ya.Built 8 from treated plywood and put them in a really nice pond but no ducks have used them as yet.Thought I did everything correct.Must not have!


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Dec 1, 2007)

Yea, same thing here. I put out 5 boxes last year by Feb. 15, but no ducks. The nesting material I have read about was wood shavings. I had some walnut shavings from some boards I planed, but now I'm wondering if they don't like walnut?????   Predator guard material can be gotten from Georgia Metal. They are behind Madison Co. Hardware. Ask for unformed roofing metal thats 36" min. (I think what they have is 42").  You can get 3 guards from an 8' piece.

Not sure what size average is??, but you want to put the boxes no closer than 100' or in line of sight of each other. If you have swamps, it's easy to get them close together.


----------



## huntermallard (Dec 1, 2007)

It says on the ducks unlimited web site, do not use treated lumber, they do not like the smell of it, it says to use cypress wood, also on the shavings you should use pine shavings, i got a bag at walmart in the pet section, i think the woodies are used to that smell. i made four of them and just put them out, so hopefully  they will use them this year, good luck


----------



## ramsey (Dec 1, 2007)

ttt--------


----------



## CAL (Dec 1, 2007)

Didn't know about the treated lumber but I knew it had to be something like that.My friend put out one last year that was made from cypress and he had a pair raise their young first year!


----------



## strange diver (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Hairy Dawg (Dec 1, 2007)

I didn't use treated lumber on mine. I used 5/8" & 3/4" plywood that were left over scraps then primed and painted the outside of the boxes. I also made the top oversized and capped it with aluminum, in order to control rot.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 1, 2007)

And make sure to use predator guards, or set em on a steel pipe, to keep em from becomin` death traps.


----------



## GAGE (Dec 1, 2007)

The first five I set out were made out of pine, I used cedar shavings for bedding  and set them on  8 ft steel fence post's.      The first season, I went 4/5 for sucessful hatching and the second went 3/5...screech owls made use of the other two.

I have 5 more to put out in a month or so!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 2, 2007)

I put out 8 last year. Half where cypress the other half were saw mill cut lumber. Used cedar for bedding.


----------



## Gobble Chaser (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for all of your replies.  I just wanted to be sure that i did it right..  Any suggestions on the ramp that the chicks will use?  I heard not to use wire because they could get hung in it, but how far down should it go, just to the top of the nest, or all the way to the bottom?  How thick should the shavings be in the bottom?


----------



## Nitro (Dec 2, 2007)

This should help you........ I used to manage about 80 Wood Duck boxes around Lake Oconee and the Apalachee River area..........it's fun , but time consuming.


Wood Duck Fact Sheet
1/19/2006


BIOLOGY

About half the size of a mallard, the wood duck is a type of dabbling duck, meaning it forages on the water's surface for food as opposed to diving to find food on the bottom. During the fall and winter, woodies need foods such as acorns that are high in fat to carry them through the harsher months and prepare them for breeding and laying eggs. Spring requirements shift towards higher protein foods like insects to promote growth. Wood ducks begin courtship rituals several months before the nesting season, which usually begins in February and lasts through June. Pair bonds normally last through the brood-rearing season. Once egg laying begins, a hen will lay one egg each day until she reaches an average clutch size of 10-15 eggs. If something happens to the nest, hens will renest in an effort to hatch a successful brood.  Incubation begins after the last egg is laid, and hatching occurs about 30 days later. About 24 hours after hatching, the hen begins calling them out of the nest to explore their new world on water. By the time the chicks are 5 weeks of age, they are quite independent from the hen. As maturity progresses, ducks will begin the courtship ritual and breed at one year of age.
HABITAT

Wood ducks are closely associated with forested wetland habitats throughout North America. Woodies seldom venture far from woodlands and associated water areas. Their distribution is essentially confined to riparian corridors and other areas of lowland forest interspersed with freshwater ponds, lakes, marshes, and swamps. Beaver ponds form some of the finest wood duck habitat around. Flooded emergent vegetation that protrudes above the surface of the water provides good brood-rearing cover. Buttonbush, alder, or other shrubs that grow out of the water provide protection from aerial predators. Other emergent vegetation such as sedges and rushes also provide places for young ducklings to hide.
NEST BOX MANAGEMENT

Erecting wood duck nest boxes can help raise local populations in your area. For maximum benefit, proper placement of wood duck boxes is extremely important. Farm ponds may not be a good place for duck boxes as most have steep sides, deep edges and no emergent vegetation. Without emergent vegetation, the ducklings have no place to hide, and rapidly fall prey to various predators, such as snapping turtles and largemouth bass.
NEST BOX CONSTRUCTION

There are several different designs for wood duck nest boxes, however all boxes should be between 20-27" in height and 10-12" square. The preferred lumber for building wood duck nest boxes is rough-cut 1" thick cypress, however cedar or yellow pine is acceptable. Do NOT use treated lumber. The box should be held together with 1 ½" zinc coated or galvanized wood screws. To allow ducklings to climb up and escape, ½" wire mesh should be mounted to the inside of the box under the front hole. See the reverse side for instructions on building a wood duck box and predator guard.
GUIDELINES FOR MOUNTING NEST BOXES

   1. Boxes should be placed so there is a 40' flight line in front of the box that is free from obstructions such as tree limbs or bushes.
   2. Wooden 4"x4"or 2" diameter metal posts can be used to mount boxes. Post should be 10-12 feet long. No box should be mounted without a predator guard around the post.
   3. Position the box as nearly vertical as possible, with a very slight tilt forward. The tilt will enable ducklings to climb out more easily.
   4. Boxes should be placed one per acre of suitable brood-rearing habitat.
   5. Boxes should be placed so that the bottom of the box is at least 4' above the high water mark.
   6. Do not place more than one box per post, as this may increase the possibility of "dump nesting."
   7. When attaching the box to the post, use 3" to 5" lag bolts instead of nails. Bolts make it easier to remove boxes in the future for replacement or repair as necessary.
   8. Wasps can be kept out of the boxes using a small piece of no-pest strip stapled or tacked inside the box.
   9. Once erected, boxes should be lined with about 4" of wood shavings, not sawdust. Cedar shavings are acceptable to use.
  10. Boxes should be checked and cleaned annually during December or January, prior to the nesting season


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Dec 2, 2007)

Use Cedar or Cypress wood for the box and cedar shavings for bedding. Make sure you use carpenter cloth on the inside so they can get out. Main thing, You cannot put to much predator guards around. I use fence post and place guards under and above the box. The one above is twice the size of the bottom and it keep owls or hawks from roosting on top awaiting for one to pop its head out.
Good luck and thanks for giving back.


----------



## h20fowlin (Dec 2, 2007)

They work better if you paint a DU head on them....


----------



## Gobble Chaser (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks a lot for all of your input, i have learned a lot from this thread..  I just wanted to help manage my local population, as hunting  places and oppurtunities are getting pretty scarce..  Hey, at least i have some water to hunt over..  A lot of people don't even have that this year..   Thanks again, nd good huntin..


----------



## GADAWGS (Dec 3, 2007)

I use cedar to make mine. I also use cedar shavings for nesting materials. Cedar is easier to find and work with and last as long time


----------



## CallieB (Dec 5, 2007)

*predator guard*

I read somewhere that using pvc rather than a wood pole eliminates the need for a predator guard, since predators can't climb it.  Anybody know if this is true?

I would think a steel pole would be the best option for preventing predators from accessing the box.


----------



## Nitro (Dec 5, 2007)

No matter what the pole material is- have a predator guard.........


----------



## crow (Dec 6, 2007)

As well, you can't make a duck nest where it does not want to be.  Put your boxes where wood ducks want to be and are seen.  You cannot, with rare exceptions, expect to create a wood duck nesting area where you never see them.


----------

